# Renouvellement



## Sandrine2572 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je viens de demander mon dossier pour renouvellement d agrément

Je sais que certains renouvellement peuvent être fait pour 10 ans 

Est ce quelqu'un connait les conditions exactes ? 

Merci d avance 

Bonne journée


----------



## caninou (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
je crois que c'est pour celles qui ont le CAP petite enfance ou équivalent.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Août 2022)

J ai le cap petite enfance je l avais déjà lors de mon dernier renouvellement mais mon agrément a été valider pour 5 ans 

Et là je voudrais demander à ce qu il le soit pour 10 ans donc je me demandais si il y avait pas d autre chose qui rentrait en compte


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

A ma connaissance la seule condition est d'avoir le diplôme.
Le mieux est de contacter ton CD pour poser la question.

Sans doute joindre la copie de ton diplôme avec ton dossier de renouvellement et un courrier demandant clairement qu'il soit délivré pour 10 ans ce qui aurait déjà pu être le cas la fois précédente, non?!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Août 2022)

Oui griselda tu a raison je joindrais un courrier avec mon dossier de renouvellement . 

J ai appris ce matin en appelant la PMI pour avoir les papiers pour ma demande de renouvellement ( si on les demandes pas il nous les envois pas )  que maintenant ici chez moi nous ne somme plus gérer par la PMI mais par la MAPE ... Ne me demander  pas de quoi il s agit car j ai pas eu le temps de comprendre 🤣🤣


----------



## Marcia (1 Août 2022)

Bonsoir
Chez nous c'est le SMAPE : service multi acceuil de la petite enfance qui remplace la PMI. Par contre on reçoit le dossier de renouvellement plusieurs mois à l'avance.


----------



## NounouNam (2 Août 2022)

Je viens d être renouvellé pour 10 ans(premier renouvellement)
J ai du passer les épreuve Ep1 et Ep3 du cap AEPE, on est renouvellé pour 10 ans si les examens sont réussi.


----------



## NounouNam (2 Août 2022)

Je n ai pas relu, désolée pour les fautes.


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Août 2022)

@NounouNam 
Sous les commentaires il y a  "éditer". Si vous cliquez dessus dans les 5mn (après l'icone disparait) qui suivent votre publi, vous pouvez le corriger.


----------



## NounouNam (2 Août 2022)

Merci Nanou, je le saurai pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## abelia (2 Août 2022)

Nanou91, j'ai essayé de corriger une faute sur un autre post mais n'étant pas douée je n'ai pas réussi 😞


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Août 2022)

*@abelia 
il y a un délai pour le faire. Environ 5 mn, après on ne peut plus le modifier*


----------



## abelia (2 Août 2022)

Nanou91, pourtant je l'ai fait à suivre 🤔 merci pour l'info, j'essaierai une autre fois.


----------

